# Any dog psychologists reading?



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, since the psychologists (I don't know if we have any. That'd be great) haven't chimed in, I'll give my two cents. 

That's funny! I'd have thought the same thing about the reflection. My puppy barks at his reflection. I don't know what's going on but I bet he'll eat eventually if you just keep up the old routine. It's good you realize that you can't let him dictate the process! Haha. I've seen people go down that path. LOL


----------



## Bald Runner (May 4, 2011)

Thanks CurlyDog. My holiday is to Middletown Ohio so not too far from you?


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, relatively speaking no : ) 
It's about a 5 hour drive. What brings you to OH? Must be family. That doesn't seem to be a big tourist destination.


----------



## Bald Runner (May 4, 2011)

I'm going to meet my 'penpal' of 10 years. Staying for 10 days in September. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

That's really cool. Will you travel around? First time in the US? We have some members in OH.


----------



## Bald Runner (May 4, 2011)

Yes, looking at a mini road trip.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Well if you get to Pittsburgh, lemme know. Maybe I can give some tips on fun things to do. The Segway tour is a blast.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

That is too funny! I feed Lexi out of stainless steel bowls set on the floor. The other day I had washed them really good and instead of drying them straight away I put a dark blue glass bowl with her water in it on the floor. She stalked it, walked around it a few times and was very cautious. It took her a few minutes before she would drink out of it. Maybe put the food bowl where the water bowl normaly is and and the water bowl where the food bowl sets? Maybe there is some kind of light relection on the bowl?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Pups go through a second fear period right about his age, so something that didn't disturb him before may be bothering him now.

I'd try a ceramic bowl or a mat under the steel bowls and see if that makes it better for him.

Alternatively, add something extra super tasty to his dinner and see if that will help him overcome his newfound fear.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> Alternatively, add something extra super tasty to his dinner and see if that will help him overcome his newfound fear.


Dogs have an odd 'psychology'. All the reactions of humans to some stimuli, plus a 'spook' reaction that surfaces every once in a while. Maybe he got a crick in his neck once while eating, or dinged a tooth on the bowl. Who knows... 

I've had some 'odd' behaviour around here with the two brothers. Tonka refused to drink out of a big container that I wanted to use for his water. I gave up trying to use it.

Until I got his brother for the summer. Then I hauled it out again. Once he saw Watson using this water dish he jumped right in and now they both share it. Hmmmmm.... :confused3: 

I think a good solution to yr food dish problem is to use some good old human psychology on them. Try something so tasty that he's going to be tempted to overcome his 'spook' and eat it anyway. 

The quicker u teach him that yr not gonna hold his food dish for him, the better it will be for everybody. 

Best of luck!


----------

